# General > Technical Support >  Facebook app on Android

## dortmunder

I use a Tesco Hudl and for a while now the Facebook app has been very slow to load or doesn't load at all - just a blue screen with the 'f' logo and and line of buffering dots.  An uninstall/reinstall hasn't helped.  Do other android users have the same issue?

----------


## dx100uk

nope
probably your tablet needs a cleanout....when was the last time you ran something like ccleaner on it and cleaned out the junk??

----------


## dortmunder

Thanks, but that didn't help.  I've just done a factory reset which erases everything - installed the facebook app, same story.  Damndest thing...  Still, at least facebook on Chrome works fine.

----------

